# Pet Rabbits Stolen



## Becknutt (Dec 10, 2007)

Who Stole Three Pet Rabbits?
Wednesday, December 5, 2007

Several tipsters alerted Baristanet to a distressing lawn sign spotted in the Oakview section of Bloomfield. It's a shout for help from the homeowner who says an intruder stole the family's three pet rabbits from their home. The rabbits are described as medium/large English mini-lops, with black and white fur. 

"My kids are devastated. I'm numb, I'm exhausted," she told us. Thousands of commuters pass our street every day. I'm hoping someone who knows something will contact Bloomfield police immediately."




The pet owner says she started putting up signs on Friday. She's contacted animal shelters, vet offices, put an announcement on Craig's List, and even called local butchers. "I don't know what else to do," she says. 

Bloomfield Police are investigating the matter, and the victim is not able to provide more information. Bloomfield Police has not yet returned our call. If you have information, please call BPD at 973- 680-4149. 

Posted by Annette Batson on December 5, 2007 1:00 PM


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2007)

that is so sad i would be devaststed


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww...hope they come home soon...SOMEONE out there knows what happened to them...they should come forward and let them know, so they can move on...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 10, 2007)

oh wow how horrible!


----------

